# Boosting Airtel GRPS speed



## Kiran.dks (Sep 22, 2006)

*Airtel GRPS*

Hi friends!

Lets discuss about Airtel GRPS related issues.


----------



## sariq (Sep 22, 2006)

3 to 7kbps is too low. are you talking about 3 to 7KBps?
1KBps=8kbps


----------



## The Outsider (Sep 22, 2006)

3 to 7Kbps is perfectly ok i would say.


----------



## sariq (Sep 22, 2006)

download manager mention speed in KB/s , so in your case 3-7 KB/s means 24-56kbps which is good speed for gprs connection, and your handset k750i is not EDGE enabled, you cant get higher speeds without changing handset to EDGE enabled handset. 
so this is the maximum speed in your case.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 26, 2006)

I appreciate your feedback. Thank you!


----------



## titun (Sep 27, 2006)

I also use Airtel GPRS. For my region it is 199 Rs per month (unlimited download) !! Believe it, it was Rs 99 only (unlimited download) 2/3 months back. 

 I get average speed of 7/8 KBps, and on lucky times limewire/free download manager show 10 KBps. Btw using it on a NOKIA 6070 for past 1 month.


----------



## alanpaladka (Sep 27, 2006)

Guys, I'm getting only 4 to 5KBps speed in N70. So I would say it is the normal speed.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 28, 2006)

Alan..if ur mobile is Egde enabled, u can get speed upto 12KBps...contact Customer care.


----------



## titun (Oct 2, 2006)

Is there a difference in speed while using bluetooth and data cable ? As you guys have said ur bluetooth connection is showing slower speed as compaired to my CA 42 cable connection. I even use a low range model N 6070. IS THERE A SPEED DIFF BETWEEN DATA CABLE & BLUETOOTH WHEN USING GPRS ?


----------



## azzu (Oct 2, 2006)

IR should increase speed (i think)but y u guys pay for it.Usin APNAZ trick its free .......iam browsin through that


----------



## xenon (Oct 2, 2006)

Dude I get a download speed of 25kbps. Me using a nokia 6630.


----------



## azzu (Oct 2, 2006)

hey xenon how do u get that speed!!!!!!!!!!! what connectivity tool do u use IR BLUETOOTH OR DATA CABLE and do u use AIRTEL or etc...


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 2, 2006)

That trick doesnt work with SE phones does it.!!

i hv SE W810i (Class 10 Edge)


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 2, 2006)

@ AZZU 
wat speed do u get?


----------



## teknoPhobia (Oct 2, 2006)

Im using 6681 with data cable and I get speeds upto 24 KiBps in Kolkata, Bluetooth will limit you to about 12-13 KiBps, IR is even slower but not available on this phone


----------



## iMav (Oct 2, 2006)

data cable will giv better speeds than bluetooth .....


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 3, 2006)

>25 KBps here .. on a 6681 with DKU2


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 3, 2006)

i get horrifying 480 kbps wid my n90


----------



## azzu (Oct 3, 2006)

hey DIPEN apnaz tricks works in all gprs and wap broser enaeld phones i get a speed of 2-4 kbps (shown on my DAP)and i also get the same speed usin MO(mobileoffice).


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 3, 2006)

i get 24-26kbps at nite on MO 

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/9436/untitledad9.th.jpg


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 4, 2006)

Do anybody have wireless internet like Tata Indicom or Reliance Rconnet? What download speed are you getting?


----------



## aritrap (Oct 4, 2006)

Can you tell me if there is an unlimited data download offer of Hutch. Also mention how much does it cost.


----------



## shivkumar (Oct 4, 2006)

azzu said:
			
		

> IR should increase speed (i think)but y u guys pay for it.Usin APNAZ trick its free .......iam browsin through that



I get around 9 - 12 kBps using Nokia 6681 and DKU-2 Cable while Blue tooth it reaches in the range of 7-9 kBps while downloading any file in opera. These download speeds are consistent after some initial period when the downloading speed shows upto 30 kBps. 
btw 
What is APNAZ trick ?


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 4, 2006)

I always get 16-26 kB/ps on AirTel EGPRS/EDGE (on Airtel MobileOffice) with my Nokia 6233... subscribed for the monthly pack.


----------



## soham (Oct 4, 2006)

What on earth is this APNAZ trick . Willl anyone explain?


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 4, 2006)

ShekharPalash said:
			
		

> I always get 16-26 kB/ps on AirTel EGPRS/EDGE (on Airtel MobileOffice) with my Nokia 6233... subscribed for the monthly pack.



Dude do u use tradition Windows Dialup Connection or the one provided by Nokia software..

and does it matter..if u use any of those..coz am using SE W810i and i hav the software bt i use traditional one..

Which one do u use..!!


----------



## Josan (Oct 5, 2006)

i m using 6681 and 6230i bt both limit to max 4 to 6kb with bluetooth ,can i get more speed


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 5, 2006)

no idea abt 6681 but 6230i must give more speed..

6230i has Class 10 EDGE......


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 5, 2006)

oh yeah...that mite be the problem..i didnt consider it..!!


----------



## shivkumar (Oct 5, 2006)

@Josan, I have 6681 and i have experienced that cable (DKU-2) give better performance than Blue tooth. You can try using cable. 

BTW Nokia 6681 also has Class 10 EDGE, see here

And no one has explained till now, what is * APNAZ trick *


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 6, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Dude do u use tradition Windows Dialup Connection or the one provided by Nokia software..
> 
> and does it matter..if u use any of those..coz am using SE W810i and i hav the software bt i use traditional one..
> 
> Which one do u use..!!


On both; windows dial-up & nokia pc suite's net-dialer I get same 16-24 kB/ps... AirTel provides here EGPRS or commonly known as EDGE... also downloads are very fast in mobile's buile-in XHMTL+WAP browser... 

I was initially planning to get a broadband to use on PC, but this AirTel EDGE is really working fine now for me, also page loading speed is very good... so good bye to broadband.


----------



## Josan (Oct 6, 2006)

i m using my nokia 6681 in punjab but m geting only 4-6kbs 
 can this speed b increased
__________
plz if u got any trick to increase this speed just tell me ,
__________
i grt same speed with bluetooth and data cable


----------



## mAYHEM (Oct 6, 2006)

Josan said:
			
		

> i m using my nokia 6681 in punjab but m geting only 4-6kbs
> can this speed b increased
> __________
> plz if u got any trick to increase this speed just tell me ,
> ...


Go for EDGE if ur living in Ldh or Chd.


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 6, 2006)

ShekharPalash said:
			
		

> On both; windows dial-up & nokia pc suite's net-dialer I get same 16-24 kB/ps... AirTel provides here EGPRS or commonly known as EDGE... also downloads are very fast in mobile's buile-in XHMTL+WAP browser...
> 
> I was initially planning to get a broadband to use on PC, but this AirTel EDGE is really working fine now for me, also page loading speed is very good... so good bye to broadband.




How much do u pay dude..!!

I hv to pay 11.99/day for EGPRS... here @Pune


----------



## Pathik (Oct 6, 2006)

apnaz =2apn trick


----------



## sourav (Oct 6, 2006)

kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> Do anybody have wireless internet like Tata Indicom or Reliance Rconnet? What download speed are you getting?



I do use Reliance Rconnet via Hellao (LSi-110) i get varied download speed. Average speed = 4 kB/s | Full speed = 15.7 kB/s


----------



## teknoPhobia (Oct 7, 2006)

> i get horrifying 480 kbps wid my n90



Thats the transfer speed between your phone and ur PC, not your net connect speed


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 7, 2006)

i once edited the settings in dailup and it shows 921.6 kbps...

lolzz..i knw the speed was same..coz thats the max...Airtel can provide at this time..


----------



## ashu_dps (Oct 9, 2006)

Speed depends both on Connecting medium and handset.I have 2 phones 6600 n N 70.

 My observations
  6600                   

 i) Bluetooth                 4.4(avg)               

 ii)Cable                        NA                    

N 70

 i) Bluetooth                  9(avg)   

 ii)Cable                       14-15


I have EDGE in my area


----------



## sudhakar35in (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re : Boosting Airtel GRPS speed*

I belong to TN and use airtel gprs (using bluetooth and non EDGE phone) for Rs.375 unlimited usage (all premium content downloads are chargeable). I get 4.2 KB/s from 02:00 AM to 08:00 PM. I get only 2.85 KB/s in remaining time because all local mobile to mobile calls from 10 PM to 8 AM are Rs.0.39. I have read in an article that in mobile transmitter, they will give more priority for voice pulses than data pulses and the mobile tower splits voice and data packets seperately (in GPRS mode). That is why speed is slow. Follow this way to get faster speed :

01) Click and open 'My Network Places' icon.
02) In the window that has opened, left click 'View network connections' under network tasks menu.
03) Right click the dialup icon (that you created for GPRS dialup) and click on properties.
04) Click 'Configure' button under 'General' tab.
05) In 'Maximum speed (bps)' option, choose 9600 and click ok and click apply first and then ok to close all windows and try.

Although the speed setting is slow, yo will get 100% utilization of network (can be seen by pressing Control + alt + delete and then going to 'Networking' tab). Or else only 1% of network will be utilized !!!.

But one more thing. Upload speed is worst in Airtel GPRS. Download speed is blazing fast. Maximum speed of GPRS standard is only 40.2 Kbps. I don't know what it is exactly KB/s , KBPS, KBps , Kbps or so. If you use it on EDGE phone, you may get 115.2 Kbps or more depending upon the version of EDGE (such as EDGE class 1 multislot, class 2, etc) that the phone is based on.

NOTE : DON'T FALSELY CURSE 'BLUETOOTH' TECHNOLOGY OK?. SPEED OF BLUETOOTH IS ONLY MORE THAN ITS OLDER VERSIONS LIKE IrDA. Infrared, cable, etc. IF YOU USE DUPLICATE BLUETOOTH DEVICES, YOU WILL GET ONLY WORST SPEEDS. CAN'T YOU GUYS BUY ORIGINAL DEVICES WITH WARRANTY?. HEY HEY STOP. IT IS NOT TOO COOOOSSSTTTTTLY FOR MIDDLE CLASS PEOPLE. OK?.


----------



## ashu_dps (Oct 10, 2006)

@sudhakar35in
"NOTE : DON'T FALSELY CURSE 'BLUETOOTH' TECHNOLOGY OK?. SPEED OF BLUETOOTH IS ONLY MORE THAN ITS OLDER VERSIONS LIKE IrDA. Infrared, cable, etc. IF YOU USE DUPLICATE BLUETOOTH DEVICES, YOU WILL GET ONLY WORST SPEEDS. CAN'T YOU GUYS BUY ORIGINAL DEVICES WITH WARRANTY?. HEY HEY STOP. IT IS NOT TOO COOOOSSSTTTTTLY FOR MIDDLE CLASS PEOPLE. OK?."

Hello sir, may u plz explain me the relevance of ur aforesaid (quoted) seeing that m using a Dell laptop with built in bluetooth with a widcomm driver and the speeds i get with diffrent devices are in the post above you!
Lets also undestand ur understanding of BLUETOOTH TECHNOLOGY

BTW what r u gonna do with 100percent network utilization, clog the prospects of utilizing further bandwidth if been provided ?????????


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 10, 2006)

i have a 6020 which has EDGE will i get this kind of speeds??


----------



## ashu_dps (Oct 10, 2006)

See if u have EDGE enabled tower in ur area or ur in a range of such BTS then definitely u r going to get a speed of abt 15KBps if u use a data cable as u can see in my case i use a EDGE enabled N 70 in Delhi n quite often get these speeds n even grtr in night time though i dont ever remember crossing 20s


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 11, 2006)

Ashu & Gary.....
6020 has only class 6 EDGE same as my 3220, and it supports max 177.6 Kbps(not KBps) theoritically, you can get 9-12 KBps max in night, in day 7-9KBps....personal experience....


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 11, 2006)

too slow as compared to my dataone@512kbps
but still do i great job when i am on move with my lappy


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 11, 2006)

Customer care says speed is considerably more when one uses Data cable instead of Bluetooth! I still dont understand the logic behind this. Bluetooth data exchange rate with laptop is good enough..considering just a speed of 5KBps of internet.


----------



## alanpaladka (Oct 11, 2006)

In this region, we don't have EDGE enabled towers. So maximum speed I'm getting is only 5.5 KB/s.


----------



## ashu_dps (Oct 11, 2006)

@ Kiran n Sariq : Yes u r right abt CC bluffing, bt abt bltth n data cbl, its something to be experienced as u might see in my posts above
With the same N 70 i gt about 9KBps with bltth while with DC i get 14-15, so its clear that u really get grtr speed with DC

As with bltth u might have seen, the max operation speed of a nokia bltth is abt 23 with 16-18 as avg during data transfer to phone while with DC its quite high so the speed of internet also varies as bltth gives less efficiency coz its near to its saturation limit while the DC has a limit much higher so it transfers almost all that is available of bandwidth.
Its the most appropriate logic i  concluded with. Whatsay ?


----------



## Pathik (Oct 11, 2006)

yup i agree abv theory.. The cc is defi rite in atlst this matter


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 13, 2006)

all said...but i need to say....speeds are very inconsistent..!!

one min ur gettin 18kbps..and another min u see..its like 2-3kbps...

i guess it depends on overall load in the region..


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 14, 2006)

guys pls test ur speed & post it here. also tell the time









nokia 6020 & CA-42 dc
*www.speedtest.net/result/50902848.png


----------



## int86 (Oct 14, 2006)

@MOD
Plz make it a sticky.


----------



## rohanchauhan22 (Oct 15, 2006)

hello guys but with my nokia 6270 i get a speed of 921.6kbps


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 15, 2006)

^^
921.6kbps!!!
pls test it & www.speedtest.net & post correct speeds


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 15, 2006)

GUYS IN NO WAY U COULD SPEED UP UR SPEED....


coz mobiles have limited  speed only..

best u could get is by(in sony ericsson)...

use data cable.....
try to get a new sim card....as if calls comes...ur speed is believed to drop down....anyway the call is rare to come when u r connected to net...as the callers will get the message"subscriber is out of reach"
so buy a new no and dont tell the no to anyone....
gsm is limited to specific speed only...

U CANT GET A BROADBAND SPEED HERE....BUT U COULD GET A DECENT SPEED HIGHER THAN THE PRESENT.....(worst i would say)DIALUP(bsnl)

happy surfing...


----------



## teknoPhobia (Oct 16, 2006)

> @ Kiran n Sariq : Yes u r right abt CC bluffing, bt abt bltth n data cbl, its something to be experienced as u might see in my posts above


BullC**P
I am getting sick and tired of ppl with no knowledge whatsoever making authoritative comments...

The Customer Care people are right, Bluetooth implementations upto version 1.2 were, for the most part, limited to  115.2 kbps, in practice upto 80 to 90 kbps... (with version 2.0 you can bet upto 3 mbps) USB data cables do not have this limtation... with EDGE class 10, you can get up to 190 kbps dl, with bluetooth upto v 1.2 ( v 2.0 is supported only by the newest of adapters and mobile phones) you would be wasting nearly half your download capability, the customer care people were perfectly right when they said that data cables would give you better speeds


----------



## mandar5 (Oct 16, 2006)

i get 115.2 kbps connection speed on my k750 but the download speed is max 4 KBps


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 16, 2006)

how do u access gprs? via mobile office or airtel live? and where do u stay?
if u r in west and north part of india than use airtel live to download stuff from net u will get much better speed


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 16, 2006)

I have an airtel connection. I get a download speed of 4-5 kbps on my N-Gage QD with mobile office. I'm planning to get a N6681 this month. Since it has EDGE, what kind of download speed will i get? Also how will i know that EDGE has been activated on my cell (any indication on screen, etc.). What kind of speed will i get after connecting it to a pc (using data cable) and using as a modem on EDGE.


----------



## ashu_dps (Oct 19, 2006)

@Krazy: Well i havent seen any indication of edge on my N 70 bt the whn the speed becomes commendable i assume that i'm in EDGE enabled area. U can get a speed upto 15KBps easily with EDGE enabled towers on an N 70 so i thnk u wl gt the same on ur 6681 too



			
				teknoPhobia said:
			
		

> BullC**P
> I am getting sick and tired of ppl with no knowledge whatsoever making authoritative comments...
> 
> The Customer Care people are right, Bluetooth implementations upto version 1.2 were, for the most part, limited to  115.2 kbps, in practice upto 80 to 90 kbps... (with version 2.0 you can bet upto 3 mbps) USB data cables do not have this limtation... with EDGE class 10, you can get up to 190 kbps dl, with bluetooth upto v 1.2 ( v 2.0 is supported only by the newest of adapters and mobile phones) you would be wasting nearly half your download capability, the customer care people were perfectly right when they said that data cables would give you better speeds



And when the F**K did i say that bltth gives btr speed speed than data cable ???????


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 19, 2006)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> I have an airtel connection. I get a download speed of 4-5 kbps on my N-Gage QD with mobile office. I'm planning to get a N6681 this month. Since it has EDGE, what kind of download speed will i get? Also how will i know that EDGE has been activated on my cell (any indication on screen, etc.). What kind of speed will i get after connecting it to a pc (using data cable) and using as a modem on EDGE.



With EDGE enabled mobile phones, one can get download speeds upto 15KBps.


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 19, 2006)

well i get around 3-6kbps though its connected at 115.2kbps wit my k300i

n price is currently 99/mnth wil increase to 249/mnth from next mnth

CHeers~!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 20, 2006)

is this price hike for delhi also?


----------



## ravi.madabhushanam (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello guys..,
why there is difference b/w pricing of GPRS in various regions.. In hyderabad it's 499/- PM for unlimited download.. tooooo high   ..what is the amount charged by airtel in other regions..

i use 3230 with Datacable.. i will usually get 10KBps with Flashget.. can any one please tell me any tricks to improove this... 

Thanks a lot..


----------



## ELITE (Oct 21, 2006)

I am also using Airtel Mobile Office for 449/- in Rajasthan, Speed is Max 7 KBps  , I will soon be shifting to CDMA based internet which is much faster then GSM.


----------



## mail2and (Oct 21, 2006)

Will some one care to explain what the Apnaz trick is, in detail?

Edit: Here it is


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Oct 22, 2006)

3 to 7Kbps in day time and 15~25 kbps in night it  is totally depend on network load and type of mobile u r using am using sek750i perfectly ok i would say.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 22, 2006)

i am using airtel mobile office on my prepaid connection @0paisa /month from last 4 month.
and from last 4 month balance is my prepaid card is droping down further every day -11, -20 -30.
btw i didn't recharged my mob from last 3 month 
here r all the trick which we use to fool airtel
*www.desi-tek.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=700&view=getnewpost
u can't find these trick any where else 

*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=fooling+airtel&btnG=Google+Search&meta=


----------



## kool (Feb 6, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> i once edited the settings in dailup and it shows 921.6 kbps...
> 
> lolzz..i knw the speed was same..coz thats the max...Airtel can provide at this time..



Hey buddy...... my default speed is also 921.6kbps without editing anything. *Can u tell me how 2 check my real speed??? *


----------



## ashu_dps (Feb 7, 2007)

Either log on to speedtest.net or get a SW to monitor ur bandwidth like DU meter


----------



## Pathik (Feb 7, 2007)

yea get du meter


----------



## ashu_dps (Feb 7, 2007)

DU meter will help u in getting a continuous asessment of ur bandwidth during all ur downloads etc and u can use its stopwatch to see ur avg and total n highest data transfer rate all the time for a vry good assesment whch is not psbl with these websites


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 7, 2007)

it says ips driver error in that page  . in Kerala its 250 per month connection .


----------



## saikibryan (Feb 7, 2007)

i'm using airtel gprs on my w700i, in calcutta, infact i'm writing this post thru tat, i get 3-4kBps, any suggestion how i can increase tat speed? i'm using data cable....


----------



## ashu_dps (Feb 7, 2007)

I dont think any method to increase the speed as such exists. What i used to do was that i moved into open space and i felt the speed increased a couple of kbs, maybe due to good network strength.

BTW u wont get more than 5KBps(30-45kbps) in non EDGE areas or with a non-EDGE handset(though u might have one). Chck weather u have EDGE in ur area or not


----------



## Pathik (Feb 7, 2007)

always keep ur fone in full network areas.... other than that there arent ny tricks...
__________


			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> Will some one care to explain what the Apnaz trick is, in detail?
> 
> Edit: Here it is


its jus a mod of the two apn trick usin wich u can use airtel live to access other sites... it has been detected by airtel now n banned in some areas..
it uses a method called tunneling...


----------



## saikibryan (Feb 9, 2007)

@ashu dps
my friends r using edge here
but my handset doesn't support edge...
though there may b network issue, inside my room there's always a bit of fluctuation in signals


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 9, 2007)

hey, i use BSNL GPRS with my K750i, the speed is like dialup, but does the job, anyway top boost the speed here?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 9, 2007)

Now I am getting very good speed...around 6KBps using Airtel GPRS.


----------



## ashu_dps (Feb 9, 2007)

saikibryan said:
			
		

> @ashu dps
> my friends r using edge here
> but my handset doesn't support edge...
> though there may b network issue, inside my room there's always a bit of fluctuation in signals



30-40 Kbps is the limit(Almost) of Non-EDGE network or phones so u cant expect more friend. Yesterday i bought an IDEA sim here in New Delhi. It hasnt got EDGE towers here n the speed i got was same, almost 4.4-6KBps(35-45kbps) just what i got with Airtel using Non-EDGE handset, Nokia 6600


----------



## rajan567 (Feb 10, 2007)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> how do u access gprs? via mobile office or airtel live? and where do u stay?
> if u r in west and north part of india than use airtel live to download stuff from net u will get much better speed


 

hi,if we download any stuff thro' airtel live wont they take any charge for downloading...........i had lost more than 200 rupees in downloading using airtel live but in mobile office it is free of cost...........
__________
actually am getting only around 3-4 kbps...........but it shows as 115.2 kbps and even sometimes 460.1 kbps..........but d downloadable speed is 3-4 kbps only..............am using n6670........how to increase d speed in my mobile.........is there any way apart from changing to edge phones


----------



## ashu_dps (Feb 10, 2007)

Dats only ur connection speed not the speed whch u r supposed to get. BTW even that speed is in Kbps not KBps so u r gtng 3-4KBps whch is arnd 24-32kbps whch is the normal sped of non-EDGE networks so its perfectly normal. U wont be able to extract more juice frm ur connection

It connects at 115.2 kbps by bltth connection n 460kbps through data cable. Thats the max supported bandwidth through the medium u r using.

As for increasing ur speeds, u mi8 get into open area for stronger network whch may lead to increment upto almost 5KBps or maybe upto 6KBps sometimes(40-48Kbps). Thats the max u wl get in non-EDGE network


----------



## torrent08 (Feb 15, 2007)

after reading all these posts, i have made up my mind regarding to get a EDGE Class 10 ,BLuetooth ver 2.0 enabled Phone & a DU cable[isnt it very coslty]
 I will be moving to Madras this May for my PG studies & hence a Laptop with a mobile is necessary to browse the net. moving to a place called Uthandi , on the east coast road to pondicherry..Is tere anyone who knows which all mobile providers in Madras has Edge Enabled Towers ?? 
is there any within a range between 6000 to 8000 rupees.? 

currently i have 7250 nok, but only gprs with neither bluetooth nor edge ..

  Do let me know ur suggestions & advices..thanks very much..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2007)

as i said n6630 or a 2nd hand 7710


----------



## torrent08 (Feb 15, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> as i said n6630 or a 2nd hand 7710


well, they have exorbitant prices!!! tats why
  however models are great with superb  features..my budget swithn 8000,pathak... dnt hve much money..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2007)

A friend of mine got a yr old 7710 for 7.2k a week back.. And u can get a old 6630 in 6k


----------



## torrent08 (Feb 16, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> A friend of mine got a yr old 7710 for 7.2k a week back.. And u can get a old 6630 in 6k


 oh  

acco to ths site, *www.univercell.in/compare1.asp?mno=29&mmno=20, nok 6630 costs 11,999/-& nok 7710 18,799/- ..my god I will never be able to buy that !!

but 7200 for 7710 ^ 6000 for 6630  sounds really good!!  hey, does ur frnd brght it Second hand frm an authrsed nokia dealer or grey markets..I would love to hve a  6630  or Nok 70 at those  price s ..How will one knw whther Second hand Products are Duplicate!!! 
 how to find it guys!!!?? 
 any Hologram , any sticker or somethng like tat..plese do advise.. 
 i hve see n  thread exclusively dedicated for  "FAKE MEMORY STICKS".. I do hope there will be a thread for FAKE Mob Phnes or Info  Regardi SECOND hand MO PhoNEs...such info will be useful to many in ths forum...guys do contirbute..
thanks


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 16, 2007)

^^^ 
@torrent08..........pathik's friend purchased second hand 7710......... read thoroghly........


----------



## sayantan2007 (Jul 5, 2007)

13 to 14 kbps @ Rs 498.  spd is tooo good


----------



## JohnephSi (Jul 5, 2007)

I get speed of 6kbps and sometimes 1kbps in our area where there is no edge facility  and iam using a n5200


----------



## vinayreddy (Jul 24, 2007)

can any one tell me how to use EDGE by using SE W810i . And i want to connect by airtel GPRS i.e; 15/- per day

i am having airtel SIM and i have connected gprs by using SE W810i but getting only 4-5 kbps download please help me to increase


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Jul 25, 2007)

Can anyone please give me a detailed step by step method to connect via mobile office through n70me


----------



## evewin89 (Sep 28, 2007)

i only get 3-7 Kbps average speed.... my handset is SAMSUNG E-490 & its also edge enabled....


----------



## netguy (Sep 28, 2007)

hey this may be shocking......when I use my mobile as modem and conect it to system via USB cable..........i get a speed of 460.8 kbps...........its true..i dunno how much i get on my mobile

and it costs me just Rs 15 per day though i use through out the day...........but at the same time my mobile will be OUT OF COVERAGE AREA when i am connected


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 28, 2007)

netguy said:
			
		

> hey this may be shocking......when I use my mobile as modem and conect it to system via USB cable..........i get a speed of 460.8 kbps...........its true..i dunno how much i get on my mobile


 
& what download speeds u get with this??


----------



## azzu (Sep 29, 2007)

i get speed of 3-4 KILO bytes so it eans 32-40kbps koool


----------



## casual_gamer (Sep 29, 2007)

what is the speed of Airtel live? Can i listen to online radio from mobile application Lcg Jukebox? The low bitrate radio stations require atleast 32kbps. plz it would be great if anybody test online radio and post here... currently i have Hutch, i will ditch it if Airtel live could fulfill my requirement.


----------



## hailgautam (Sep 29, 2007)

what is the trick guys, I get around12-16 KBPS in nights 2-5 during day on a SE K790 in hyderabad cost Whopping 500 bucks a month.


----------



## netguy (Sep 30, 2007)

desai_amogh said:
			
		

> & what download speeds u get with this??



during day times i get speeds around 6-7 kBps

and nite time upto 15KBps............


----------



## chukkabharath (Oct 8, 2007)

guys.plz help me.iam suffering frm this problem from a year. i own nokia 6131 hand set.i activate airtel GPRS in Andhra Pradesh.here the plan in prepaid is Rs.15/- per day and 100mb download limit. the problem is i can access and open websites in mobile through "go to address" option.when i open yahoo go it doesnt connecting.not only yahoo GO! but also opera mini,mobizines,and other chat clients.wat am i do the third party net applications cant acess net.wats the reason.plz reply me guys.iam eagerly waiting for ur replies.thanks in advance.


----------



## azzu (Oct 8, 2007)

chukkabharath nice to see dude from A.p
ru selecting MO when promted connection on third party apps
and there's no limit of 100mb per day its unlimited
BTW:iam from VJW were ru frm ?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 15, 2007)

Anybody using a EDGE enabled mobile to access Airtel GPRS? Whatz the speed you are getting? I know that it is mentioned 15KBps everywhere. But I wanted to hear it's actual value from it's users only.


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 15, 2007)

^^ It can go upto max 20 kBps during early morning and late night. During day it hovers between 10-15kBps.


----------



## mobilegeek (Oct 15, 2007)

I think without edge handset .. theses no use of MobileOffice,
edge enable handset is available as low as 4k now.

I get 12-14KBps


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 15, 2007)

Exactly, that's the same reason I asked the question. Currently I am using K750i which doesn't  support EDGE. I am planning to buy W810i and utilize it's EDGE capability and bluetooth for connecting to my lappy.

Few days back I was thinking to get a Reliance Netconnect or Tata Indicom Data card. But they are really expensive in long run for me. Rather a EDGE enabled GPRS will give me the same speed and very dearer to pocket too!


----------



## mobilegeek (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes thats better .. even a seprate handset for just this purpose is ok to buy. data card is a useless n wastage of money.
  since getting 3g is noway near .. EDGE handset is ok to buy, I would suggest nokia bcoz its more compatible to using gprs n all as per my experience.. just a suggestion.

Regards


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 16, 2007)

mobilegeek said:
			
		

> Yes thats better .. even a seprate handset for just this purpose is ok to buy. data card is a useless n wastage of money.
> since getting 3g is noway near .. EDGE handset is ok to buy, I would suggest nokia bcoz its more compatible to using gprs n all as per my experience.. just a suggestion.
> 
> Regards



Hmm... 3G. It's good to have it too. Thanks for reminding.  
In such case, Nokia 5700 should work for me.


----------



## almighty (Oct 16, 2007)

Kiran it depends upon ur local network congestion and number of users....

In my city am getting 15 kBps without edge, Using nokia 3230 via data cable, but with bluetooth too i get the same ....
ya 3230 support EDGE but Bihar/Jharkhand airtel dont provide EDGE ....


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 16, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> Kiran it depends upon ur local network congestion and number of users....
> 
> In my city am getting 15 kBps without edge, Using nokia 3230 via data cable, but with bluetooth too i get the same ....
> ya 3230 support EDGE but Bihar/Jharkhand airtel dont provide EDGE ....


 Are you sure it is without EDGE? Nokia 3230 is EDGE enabled. You are probably getting EDGE connection.

And yes. It won't make any difference whether you are using Bluetooth or Data cable. Both will give same speed. Although CC will say use Data cable for good speed.


----------



## almighty (Oct 16, 2007)

ya am sure mate....
even 6600 gives me 10 kBps... I ve posted some registry tweaks with screnshot dere u can see my d.w speed 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64448


----------



## mobilegeek (Oct 16, 2007)

@Kiran_tech_mania

he means airtel network is not edge enabled..
You should know that gprs speed is based on various factors .. no of users, etc. it includes that ..if u have edge then ok but your service provider should have a edge too in ur area. its like you have a 3g phone but AirTel do not have a 3G network.

3220 has edge and 6600 dont, which is a outdated set now.


----------



## almighty (Oct 16, 2007)

^^^
exactly 
but its not 3230 its 3230


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 16, 2007)

I know that guys. Pune is EDGE enabled. Hence I am going for it. At present I am using K750i which is not EDGE compatible. Now I am planning to purchase Nokia 5700 so that I can utilize EDGE connectivity.



			
				almighty said:
			
		

> ^^^
> exactly
> but its not *3230* its *3230*



And what is this?


----------



## almighty (Oct 16, 2007)

here is my test report which i tested a minute back 
*i24.tinypic.com/11l4toz.jpg


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 20, 2007)

can ne1 plz te me a list of min cost edge fones.....planning to use in blr....rite nw using with k300i...dl speed wit reget is arnd 5-7kbps....browsing is next to impossible...ts too sluggish....wont run continously....that too wit arnd 2kbps

Enjoy~!


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Aug 18, 2008)

I always get 15-20 kB/ps on AirTel GPRS with my SE K810i


----------



## bhutanesedude (Aug 20, 2008)

Guy,m using nokia n70 wite airtel,n also using gprs frm it.I tried 2 cönect my laptop to internet via mobile using pc suit,bt wen i try to conect,it say One touch network failed to conect or sumthing like that.M using bluetooth devce as my conectivity,n in my pc it is vista wid pc suit ver. 7.Plez help me to resolve this n also,here in westbengal,they r charging rs.35 per day,is dat fine?


----------



## Power UP (Aug 20, 2008)

bhutanesedude said:


> ...........,it say One touch network failed to conect or sumthing like that.M using bluetooth devce as my conectivity,...........




```
Click on One Touch Access and select configure.
Select Network operator as "AirTel India" and click finish.
```


----------



## raksrules (Aug 20, 2008)

I am using Nokia 6630 with data cable and i get download speeds ranging from 8 KBPS to 33 KBPS using Flashget


----------

